# Brixton/Tulse Hill - Lost my kitten called Mojo -UPDATE - cat found!



## Missronai (Jan 11, 2013)

I live on the High Trees estate between Brixton and Tulse Hill and my seven month old cat called Mojo has been missing since last night.

Please let me know if you have seen her or know of her whereabouts. I'm really worried because she never stays out of the house this long.

She is a little grey and white tabby with distinct tiger-stripe markings. White paws, belly, nose and chest. She wasn't wearing her collar but she is micro chipped and she was only recently neutered so there is a little square patch on her side where her fur is growing back.

She is very friendly so she might have wandered into someone's home but I'm more worried that she is locked in a shed or stuck somewhere because she isn't quite as agile as an adult cat.

My tel is [deleted as cat found] please call even if it's bad news.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2013)

That's a lovely looking cat. Hopefully she'll turn up back at home soon - cats can sometimes wander off for a little trip.
Good luck!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 11, 2013)

Hope she finds her way home soon xx


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 11, 2013)

Hopefully she'll decide it's getting a bit nippy out and she'll do the sensible thing

It's worth sticking notices on lamp-posts and ringing local vets if you haven't already done so


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 11, 2013)

Is she microchipped?


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Is she microchipped?


Yes. It says so in the opening post!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 11, 2013)

I was distracted by the charming kittypic


----------



## Missronai (Jan 11, 2013)

I found her! Just went on a night hunt with my husband and she was stuck on a roof at the entrance of the big block of flats next door to us. So happy!

Thanks for the support.


----------



## Manter (Jan 12, 2013)

I love a happy ending


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 12, 2013)

Manter said:


> I love a happy ending


I think Shippy has that manga


----------



## Geri (Jan 12, 2013)

So pleased - what a gorgeous cat!


----------

